# I consider myself to be......



## talmid

200809  0040

G'Day!

I understand that,
in Ivrit:

He is considered to be....
is: 

האו נחשב להיות


I would like to ask , please, how ,in Ivrit, one would say:

I consider myself to be...

Thank you


----------



## origumi

It's הוא נחשב ל....
נחשב להיות is too "European". You'd find it mostly in Hebrew translation of English or other foreign languages.

For yourself you can say:

אני מחשיב (את) עצמי ל...
אני רואה (את) עצמי כ...


----------



## shlomo

שלום

Thank you for all the interesting questions and answers ! / ! תודה על כל השאלות והתשובות מעניינות

One question : is נחשב a nif'al ? (and therefore the verb would have to be read "nihshav" ?) 

Thank you


----------



## scriptum

The short vowel "i" (חיריק קטן) before the consonant "ח" is realized as a short "e" (סגול). Therefore: nehshav.


----------



## shlomo

Oops I forgot this rule... shame on me 

Thank you for your clear answer !


----------



## talmid

210809    0323

Thanks to everyone for all contributions

Best wishes


----------



## Flaminius

origumi said:


> It's הוא נחשב ל....
> (...)
> 
> For yourself you can say:
> 
> אני מחשיב (את) עצמי ל...
> אני רואה (את) עצמי כ...


What can be placed after the preposition ל-?  Only nouns?  Are adjectives and participles allowed?


----------



## origumi

Flaminius said:


> What can be placed after the preposition ל-? Only nouns? Are adjectives and participles allowed?


A noun is expected there. But as usual, adjectives / participles can appear in place of the nouns:

אני מחשיב את עצמי ל*אדם* נחמד
אני מחשיב את עצמי ל*נחמד*
אני רואה את עצמי כ*שומר* מצוות


----------

